# Sigs



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

If you want I can make you a sig with your pet, but I can only do one at a time. This is because I have alot of activities during the summer holidays such as horseback riding, swimming, some holidays, day trips so the sig probably won't be done for 2 days. 

Here are some examples of sigs I've made with larger rules. This one wouldn't load larger. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v388/ ... ly_sig.bmp

A web Banner 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v388/ ... Banner.bmp

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v388/ ... collar.jpg

not the greatest...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v388/ ... clouds.jpg

Will post more soon.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

NOTE to add that most of these were practices.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

well if you mean how I have them put up next to each other I use Microsoft Paint to cut the pics our. Also, just to tell you all of those were made more than two months ago.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Yeah, I'm sorry I took so long to reply, I will. I will try to use transparency...though I'm still learning. I've been volunteering at the zoo and stuff like that...


----------

